# Dorper X lamb, not drinking milk, lethargic, one eye closed...



## soarwitheagles (Aug 11, 2017)

Hi everyone!

I would like to begin by thanking all the precious people that have helped us on BYH over the last couple of years.  Thanks for helping us achieve some measure of success in raising sheep and bees!

And now to the challenge....

Dorper X lamb [half Dorper, half Barbados], healthy as can be since day one, suddenly very lethargic, laying on ground, and today, noticed one eye nearly swollen shut. Also, it appears as if the lambs upper throat is swollen.

When I inspected the mama ewe, I noticed her utter so filled it looks like she is gonna pop.

Now, not so sure what to do with mama and her baby lamb.

Lamb is approx. 2 months old, mama is almost 2 years.

Please help us if you can.

What are our options with lamb?  I was thinking hit him with an antibiotic.  

What are our options with the mama?  Are we somehow suppose to drain her utter and if so, how?

Need help desperately, before it is too late.

Thank you.


----------



## alsea1 (Aug 11, 2017)

It would be good to milk her down so she keeps producing.
As for the lamb it kinda sounds like some sort of reaction to a sting.  Are there snakes around?  
Could be he got something lodged in his throat or choked on feed. Sometimes this can happen. A choke episode could result in injury to throat tissue with swelling and possible infection.
I think your going to need a vet on this one as he may need meds you can't get on your own.
A good start would be to take a temp and get heart rate. Your vet will want this info.
Check his body over for any injury that could explain this.
Best of luck with your little lamb


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 12, 2017)

Could the lamb have swallowed a bee or something while grazing and gotten stung inside his/her mouth/throat? Not that you have any bees out your way or anything... 

Hope the little one comes around.


----------



## soarwitheagles (Aug 20, 2017)

So sorry everyone for not posting our final outcome with Moo-moo #2.  Moo-moo was given an injection of penicillin and one treatment of oxy eye drop gel.  It sure looked like we would lose the poor fellow.

Fast forward one week.  We took him out of isolation and reunited him with his mama and the flock yesterday.  He seems to be doing just fine, but mama may have decided his weening time is over!  No problem, he is eating grass and clover...

PS We simply cannot afford to pay a vet more money than the lamb is worth.  So this was like a craps shoot...we rolled the dice and the good news is we won!  On a side not, I do not gamble period...but in this case, we gambled and won!

Posting pics of the jackpot! 

PSS  The jackpot is located within the middle of the red circle!

PSSS We call him Moo-moo because he looks more like a Holstein cow than a sheep...


----------



## alsea1 (Oct 6, 2017)

Thats great for the outcome!
I agree. I can't afford the vet out much either. I try to get by as well with learning as much as I can.
Years ago I called the vet out to more or less get acquainted and check out my flocks/herds. It has paid off a ton. Now I can usually call for a consul of sorts and he is more likely to to go on my description of whats wrong and allow me to pick up the meds without a farm call. Save me a ton and has saved an animal or two along the way.


----------



## soarwitheagles (Oct 6, 2017)

Thank you Alsea!

Wow, wish I could find a vet that would write prescriptions without the expensive house call!


----------

